# Brunswick Stew



## shank (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey everyone, I searched the forum for a recipe for Brunswick Stew, but to no avail.  I have one that I found on the WWW about 4 years ago that I have been using and it is outstanding.  But knowing the history of the dish and it's many incarnations, I am asking if anyone has a variation.

In case you don't know what Brunswick is, it's a chopped pork and smoked chicken concoction made of leftover barbeque, sauces, and various vegetables.  I lived in Mooresville, NC in 99/00 and stubmled across this delicacy.  I am back to my Homeland (OK) since then, and I can tell you everytime I serve it - it gets emptied quickly.

Here's a link to Red's recipe - please post if you have a variation.
Red's Brunswick Stew

Tx,
Shank


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Shank,
     I tried to attach a file with a great recepie for Brunswick Stew but I must have not gotten it right so here goes again. This is the closest recepie I have found to the stew I used to eat when I was a youngster in North Carolina. It was a staple at any BBQ. We made it in a large stew pot (looked exactly like a wash pot) and cooked it over an open fire.....slowly ... stirred with a large wooden paddle. Hope you try it because I know you will enjoy it. This recepie is different from the old one but the taste is very very similar.
     And by the way, as mentioned in the message that I lost, I'd like to take credit for the recepie but it's not original. I really don't remember where I got it. I guarantee you'll like it. 

Bill Smith

     Georgian Brunswick Stew

1 pound round steak
1 pound boneless pork loin chops
3 medium onions, chopped
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
7 cups water
1 (3lb.) broiler-fryer, skinned and halved
2 (28 oz)cans whole tomatoes, undrained and chopped
1 3/4 cups catsup
1/3 cup Worcestershire sauce
1/2 cup chili sauce
1 tablespoon hot sauce
1 teaspoon dry mustard 
2 bay leaves
2 (17 oz) cans cream-style corn
2 ( 17 oz) cans lima beans, drained
1 (17 oz) can English peas, drained
3 small potatoes, peeled and diced
3 tablespoons white binegar
1 (10 oz ) package frozen sliced okra, thawed

Combine firstr 6 ingredients in a large Dutch oven or stockpot; bring to a boil. Cover, reduce heat, and simmer 1 1/2 hours. Add chicken, and simmer 1 1/2 hours. Remove meat from broth, reserving broth in Dutch oven. Cool meat; bone and coarsely chop. Set meat aside. 

Add tomatoes and next 6 ingredients to broth; bring to a boil. Simmer, uncovered, 1 hour, stirring occasionally. Stir in meat, corn, beans, peas, potatoes, and vinegar; simmer, uncovered 45 minutes stirring often. Add okra; cook 15 minutes. Remove bay leaves. 
Yield: 6 1/2 quarts.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 23, 2005)

When I was a much younger and not so wise young man, I wanted to try some Brunswick stew. So I went to the Fish and Game office and told them I wanted a hunting license for a Brunswick. They just laughed me right out of the office. Sigh!! How was I to know that it was a stew that had it's origins in Brunswick County, Virginia?  Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ve had beef stew, rabbit stew, chicken stew and venison stew so I figured Brunswick stew had to come from a Brunswick whatever that is.  I was quickly shown the error of my thinking and now I have a couple of recipes to add to my stew collection.

And now from the Brunswick County, Brunswick Stewmaster's Association
. . . 

Brunswick Stew Proclamation Recipe
Serves 600

Ingredients
1 round box-26oz. salt
18 gallons butterbeans
18 gallons tomatoes
12 gallons corn
210 lbs chicken
12 lbs white meat, ground
12 lbs butter
100lbs potatoes
100lbs onions
4 oz red pepper
4 oz black pepper 

Directions: Put 210 lbs. of chicken in pot, cover with water and boil; add onions and potatoes, then add tomatoes and stir well at all times, then add butterbeans and seasonings. Continue cooking and add corn after cooking about 6 hours, and let corn cook for 30 minutes and turn heat off and continue stirring until served.

Makes 75 gallons
Brought to you by the members of the Brunswick Stewmaster's Association


----------

